# My babies getting some sunshine.



## Ronni (Apr 4, 2020)

Tango and Jazz really enjoyed being
out in the yard with me while I puttered around doing garden things.


Tango in particular loves to soak up the sun and snooze.


----------



## peppermint (Apr 4, 2020)

This is so sweet....Now I wish I had a doggy...


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Apr 4, 2020)

Really cute. I can't wait to put my bird on the porch. We are a long way off for me to be able to do that. The weather in Jersey has been cold and dismal.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 5, 2020)

wanna see our youngest grandfurkid.. she's 9 , but she's so tiny (chihuahua ) and she's just so cheerful all the time.. this was her yesterday...


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Apr 5, 2020)

What a sweet little thing. She doesn't show her age at all. By the age of 9 our Labs were gray around the nose and chin.  I think it has to do with the size of the dog. Our Yorkie looked the same even at the age of 15. It looks like you had a beautiful day yesterday. I think we had about 15 minutes of sun today.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 5, 2020)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> What a sweet little thing. She doesn't show her age at all. By the age of 9 our Labs were gray around the nose and chin.  I think it has to do with the size of the dog. Our Yorkie looked the same even at the age of 15. It looks like you had a beautiful day yesterday. I think we had about 15 minutes of sun today.


 we had an absolutely glorious last 2 weeks, and it's getting hotter by the day. Today I was able to go out all afternoon  in the woods with just jeans and a sleeveless top...  the rest of the week is going to get hotter too... however that photo of Pixie was taken yesterday by my daughter, they live in Sunny Southern Spain... ☀☀


----------



## MickaC (Apr 5, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> we had an absolutely glorious last 2 weeks, and it's getting hotter by the day. Today I was able to go out all afternoon  in the woods with just jeans and a sleeveless top...  the rest of the week is going to get hotter too... however that photo of Pixie was taken yesterday by my daughter, they live in Sunny Southern Spain... ☀☀


I'm jealous, hollydolly, nice sunny day here, +7, i'm outside watching the snow melt, my guys are doing the same thing. Tomorrow might be " a lot of muddy feet day ". your grandfurkid is adorable.


----------



## MickaC (Apr 5, 2020)

Ronni said:


> Tango and Jazz really enjoyed being
> out in the yard with me while I puttered around doing garden things.
> 
> View attachment 97982
> ...


Precious little jems Ronni, they look like they're in a happy place.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 5, 2020)

MickaC said:


> I'm jealous, hollydolly, nice sunny day here, +7, i'm outside watching the snow melt, my guys are doing the same thing. Tomorrow might be " a lot of muddy feet day ". your grandfurkid is adorable.


 thank you, I don't know if you saw the photos I posted this evening from my walk in the woods and the lakes behind my house...  ..and pixie is not my only grandfurkid, she was the youngest of 7 .. the elder 4 have all passed in the last 18 months.. and now there's just 2 adored Labradoodle brothers left age 10 and 12.. , and pixie.. I've posted many pics of them on this forum over the years but as this is Ronni's thread, I won't post them again here, but muchas gracias for the compliment , sorry you have snow


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 5, 2020)

Ronni said:


> Tango and Jazz really enjoyed being
> out in the yard with me while I puttered around doing garden things.
> 
> View attachment 97982
> ...



Awww, that's so sweet Ronnie, thanks for sharing the photo....our furbabies do love to be in the yard with us as we putter about.


----------



## MickaC (Apr 5, 2020)

@hollydolly  No i haven't, where are they posted.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 5, 2020)

Here you are @MickaC ..from this afternoon ( in 2 threads)  

https://www.seniorforums.com/thread...g-this-unusual-time.47820/page-2#post-1305752


https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/skipping-into-april.47696/#post-1305719


----------



## MickaC (Jun 18, 2020)

Little family ones getting out for sunshine.....i'm sure you all have common sense about this, some don't.
My neighbour on the south of me have two budgies, they got them last year.....quite often they set the cage outside....sometimes i question the days they choose to do that....too cold, too windy, and quite often with no supervision, and sometimes they put out and the owners leave for a time.
Sunday it happened.....had put them out.....50/60 winds....they went off somewhere.....wind blew the cage over, the door opened on the cage, and away they went.....heard them in the trees in the back of the yard for the rest of the day and night....owners came home, set the cage at the back by the trees, with the door open.....no luck.....i still heard them monday morning.....after that, nothing.
How scared they must have been !!!!!! Can't imagine how or if they met their fate, haven't heard them since......the cage is still outside.....for wishful thinking. 
Feel so sad for the little guys.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 18, 2020)

@MickaC  this makes me so sad and angry . Having a bird myself I can't understand how people who own them wouldn't be more careful.
I put mine out on a screened in porch with the door locked. Even then I don't leave the house with him out there just in case their was a change of weather or he spills his food and water.
The only time I really risked his life was when he was on my shoulder, which is where he is most of the day, and I walked outside to get the garbage can. I totally forgot he was there. Luckily he stayed put. Had he made it to the trees I'm sure he never would have come back and he would have been picked off by the hawks we have flying around. 
Thinking of this now gives me the shakes.
I did this absentmindedly which is no excuse but what they did was basic common sense.


----------

